# Aquanet and a couple shrimp videos



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's a couple videos, one in English from Aquanet (sponsored by Dennerle)

The first video is the Shrimp Factory in southern China with Chris Lukhaup (that guy whose name appears on photo credits for most of the best shrimp pics)......gotta love the Kraftwerkian music that it's set to!

The second is from the 3rd International Shrimp Championship in Hanover that was held this past January. Germans always go all out for stuff and the shrimp hobby is no exception. This video is a bit boring, well a lot boring, but it shows the extent of the show/competition and related shrimpy/crusty stuff. Don't hit the "switch to english" button as it will take you away from the video.... and das tut mir leid aber mein deutsch ist ein bischen zu rostig fur Ubersetzen!

There's plenty of interesting videos on the Aquanet site.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Harold.
I've only seen the German version, where I had to try to make out what Mr.Yeh was saying by reading his lips and ignoring the translation LOL.

Fu Shrimp is amazing. They can really do quantity.
They also carry their own line of Sulawesi Shrimp conditioners which most Taiwanese breeders swear by.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> Mr.Yeh was saying by reading his lips and ignoring the translation LOL.
> .


LOL! 

it does look like they know what they're doing! I'm happy to see such an effort in mass production of these awesome critters.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! Nice videos... thanks for the post.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That is truly astounding, thanks for the link!

Also, I am a militant anti-dubbing fanatic. What the heck is wrong with subtitles, do people not know how to read? *cringes*

I would much prefer hearing him speak, I cant lip read chinese. >_<


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Great site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Weird how they are crossing several different different types of shrimp to get better genetics. But China is known for their high quality products....


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Weird how they are crossing several different different types of shrimp to get better genetics. But China is known for their high quality products....


ironically that is the first time I heard that about China....


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

the first video was pretty awesome


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Fu Shrimp is amazing. They can really do quantity.
> They also carry their own line of Sulawesi Shrimp conditioners which most Taiwanese breeders swear by.


Don't be mistaken, that brand of fu (same chinese character) is not from Fu shrimp. It is owned by a guy from Southern Taiwan by the english name of Robert Hsish. Quite a few years ago there was a flood in Taiwan which he claimed to be a charity and used his shrimps as a type of donation where people can buy shrimps and products from him and all proceeds would go to a charity. But in reality it all went into his own pocket and millions of dollars were scammed from people of China. In southern Taiwan, he is well known as a scammer but in Northern Taiwan, alot of people except the breeders are clueless of what he has done and has been MIA since one of his companies has been siezed and he fled to somewhere in China leaving his mother and 2 kids in Taiwan and living with his mistress in China.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*wow*



Jiang604 said:


> Don't be mistaken, that brand of fu (same chinese character) is not from Fu shrimp. It is owned by a guy from Southern Taiwan by the english name of Robert Hsish. Quite a few years ago there was a flood in Taiwan which he claimed to be a charity and used his shrimps as a type of donation where people can buy shrimps and products from him and all proceeds would go to a charity. But in reality it all went into his own pocket and millions of dollars were scammed from people of China. In southern Taiwan, he is well known as a scammer but in Northern Taiwan, alot of people except the breeders are clueless of what he has done and has been MIA since one of his companies has been siezed and he fled to somewhere in China leaving his mother and 2 kids in Taiwan and living with his mistress in China.


wow, what a cover story.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a perfect videos. I live shrimps shown at the end of the second video.

I'm wondering what is that rocks-like black substrate they use?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> wow, what a cover story.


It can be titled like 'Get a new better live by keeping shrimps'


----------

